# I'm hoping eating Gage/Cherry Plums are okay?



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I thought the pits in stone fruit were bad, at least for humans anyway. I have no idea really...She might just have the runs after eating so much fruit!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sienna's mom*

SIENNA'S MOM

Try googling it and I would ask the vet to be on the safe side.

I would think the pits for sure would be dangerous.

http://dogs.about.com/od/dogandpuppyhealth/tp/toxicfood.htm

Toxic Foods for Animals - Heathers Homemade Dog Treats LLC... fairly common “people” food could be dangerous and potentially lethal to your dog? ... GRAPES/RAISINS: Surprisingly, this is a toxic fruit for dogs. ... PIPS: Found in the seeds of apples, pears, plums, peaches and apricots – ALL CONTAIN ARSENIC! ... Cherry (leaf & stem), Finger Cherry (fruit), Onion, Tobacco ...
www.heathershomemadedogtreats.com/toxic.html - Cached - Similar
Dogs: Skiddish Dog, bach flower essences, cherry plumbach flower essences, cherry plum, laura murphy: Jennifer, Sorry for the long delay, but I was out sick and didn t have access to my library.
en.allexperts.com/q/Dogs-701/Skiddish-Dog-1.htm - Cached - Similar
DANGEROUS PEOPLE FOOD FOR PETSDANGEROUS "people food" and Commercial Pet Product. do not feed to your pets: Some foods dogs should not eat and could be deadly- ...
www.treshanley.com/cic/dangerousfoods.html - Cached - Similar


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

She will have the runs and the pits can be toxic. I would call your vet!!!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone. Just called the vet and she said that the pits are toxic, so on the slight chance she might chomp on them instead of just swallow I need to be vigilant ;-( You wouldn't believe how many plums are out there. A month ago I had my son pick up what he could at .02¢ a plum. He made $22.22!!!

I will need to get him to do it again today. Even if she doesn't chomp on them she could get a blockage, as they are cherry sized.

Funny side note: Miss Sienna has a reputation at the vets LOL. They all know her as the total goofball who wiggles all over and just wants to be loved. After her endoscopic surgery, she had the itchies and I gave her Benadryl- we saw NO DIFFERENCE in her energy LOL. The vet tech said the Vet asked which dog it was and when she heard I was asking for Sienna everyone just laughed!!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

DS just picked up 400 plums/pits and there is still more on the ground. Time to put a sheet underneath and shake the tree :doh:


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

May you could get some cheap roll type of fencing from the farm store and fence off the area until it is safe.


----------

